# Snipping a leg



## babynik14 (Jul 9, 2007)

Do they feel it when you cut a part of their leg off? do they freak out after or do they just not feel it?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 9, 2007)

Why do you want to do this ?


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes they do feel it when you snip of a leg.

I can see were Robs coming from: why do you want to do this?

If a leg is damaged enough to warrent removal the mantis will do it its self usually


----------



## Asa (Jul 9, 2007)

He didn't say he was going to do it.


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 9, 2007)

True


----------



## colddigger (Jul 9, 2007)

simply put, yes


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 10, 2007)

After you snip it off, they shouldn't be freaking out. But still, remember to be really careful or else you might snip off a part that you did not intend to snip.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 10, 2007)

There really is no need to cut the leg off. The mantis will remove the leg if it is neccessary.

If you cut it off there will be a lot of 'blood' loss. Insects cannot form scar tissue.

An insect will remove a leg at a safe point; they know what they are doing.


----------



## babynik14 (Jul 12, 2007)

im not going to snip off any legs haha i was simply just wondering because i see a lot of posts where people were going to and wondered if they felt it.... and by the way.. im a SHE not a HE


----------



## Asa (Jul 12, 2007)

Exactly.

Wait... :shock:


----------



## pizzuti (Jul 26, 2007)

It would be impossible to know for sure if they feel "pain" in the same way we do. Cetainly they react to stimulii that would cause pain in humans or mammals. I hope that insects don't feel pain, though, because that means that crickets and fruit flies feel the praying mantis eat them alive, which would make keeping praying mantises very immoral.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 26, 2007)

Umm well... I'm not a vegetarian but don't hate me.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2007)

I think they _CAN_ feel pain. Once I accidently smushed the tip of its foot and it was rubbing it and licking it like a kid with a scraped knee.

Shame on me


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

It would probably require a more devoloped nervous system to actually 'feel' pain. They react to it, but don't actually sense any coherent feeling.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

Theres no evidence to suggest that they do or dont. But because the central nervous system is much simpler than ours, i dont think they feel the pain like we do.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 27, 2007)

pain is just taking notice to damage and not enjoying it


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

> pain is just taking notice to damage and not enjoying it


there can be alot more to it than that...


----------

